
Ask HN: Best articles on technical debt? - maligree
What&#x27;s some of the best writing on all aspects of technical debt that you&#x27;ve come across?
======
brudgers
This might be a place to start,
[https://hn.algolia.com/?utm_source=opensearch&utm_medium=sea...](https://hn.algolia.com/?utm_source=opensearch&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=opensearch&query=technical%20debt&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

